# Lock Screen Issue



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

My phones touch screen decided to take a dump on me. I have Verizon sending me a warranty replacement so I need to sbf and get the phone reset. I think in the past when I've tried to do an sbf for whatever reason it would keep the boot logo and not change it to the stock Motorola M. Im running apex and I now have the google boot logo. Ill need to revert it back to the stock logo. If the sbf doesn't change it how can I manually? Is there any way to unlock the screen without the touch aspect? I can still use DROID explorer. But I think I need to have the phone in charge only mode. If its in usb mass storage I don't think DROID explorer will browse system files. Any help on this is greatly appreciated! Just need a work around for unlocking the phone mostly lol. Thanks ahead of time for the help guys!


----------



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

[EDIT]: The SBF did in fact change the bootlogo. so were good there. But does anyone have any idea as to any way to unlock the phone with say the keyboard or something along those lines? Thanks!


----------

